# Delivery vs Passengers



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Surviving. Making way more than I was doing X. Enjoying stretching my legs, most days way less miles. Minimal contact, no complaints.


----------



## Gentle Ant (Mar 8, 2020)

Yeah I'm thinking about doing delivery. I'm just hearing some kind of crappy stuff about people running scams on instacart drivers That's not cool with me. People canceling their orders, or reducing their ratings because the driver couldn't bring them back five gallons of bleach like they ordered. That's some low life shit. It seems paxholes are everywhere. Even in delivery.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Good write up!

Will see what happens post pandemic for me. But I might not go back to driving people. There are certainly surges in earnings potential with driving people. Last summer, I mixed in People and Food Delivery. I did this so between known surge times in X area, I would run food deliveries to keep me where I wanted to be. I might return to a strat like that. Capitalize on those good surges for people rides. Food while waiting.

I'm running $20-30/hr right now delivering food. But, I AM NOT in a high density urban area. As such I don't have parking to deal with, and only a small handful of apartment complexes.

For now, I'm enjoying putting a ton less miles on the car and less gas/expenses. No deadhead miles when I call it a night to get home (usually a 30+ minute drive). But it's also VERY busy with COVID-19 and demand for food delivery is very high.

And yea, not dealing with passengers crap is a plus. No "forced" conversations. Music as loud as I want. No worries about stupid crap PAX pull.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

Gentle Ant said:


> Yeah I'm thinking about doing delivery. I'm just hearing some kind of crappy stuff about people running scams on instacart drivers That's not cool with me. People canceling their orders, or reducing their ratings because the driver couldn't bring them back five gallons of bleach like they ordered. That's some low life shit. It seems paxholes are everywhere. Even in delivery.


I agree, people are jerks! I just got a 3 star for no reason and five 4 stars for no reason but instacart is removing low ratings during this time.

i used to do Uber/Lyft but now just do deliveries. I miss Uber eats but I'm not doing that now bc I have to go into a city with a lot of cases. I've been making fine money on instacart and postmates (Walmart delivery). It all sucks and most customers are ridiculous and rude but there are some nice and generous customers too. At least with deliveries we don't even see the customers now so let them be jerks!


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Drivers who dare to give cash rides can increase their income tremendously, especially on longer rides.


What do you mean by this? How does one usually get these?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

NoPool4Me said:


> What do you mean by this? How does one usually get these?


... And risk being dropped by their insurance provider, face penalties, and expose themselves to civil lawsuits.

Just don't do it.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> ... And risk being dropped by their insurance provider, face penalties, and expose themselves to civil lawsuits.
> 
> Just don't do it.


I wasn't thinking of doing so as an Uber driver... Was curious how one got those type of rides.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

NoPool4Me said:


> I wasn't thinking of doing so as an Uber driver... Was curious how one got those type of rides.


Commercial license and insurance.

Many drivers make arrangements without either, which is extremely risky.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Commercial license and insurance.
> 
> Many drivers make arrangements without either, which is extremely risky.


Pay attention the good advice that Benjamin has given all of us, Twice!
***I too was game for some cash rideshare fares. UNTIL another stupid driver ran a red light and totaled my car---luckily myself nor passengers were hurt.

Why Does Matter to YOU?------->Less than 1 month prior i had switched my auto ins. carrier to acquire gig worker protection. (Lucky!) 
New Ins.Co. paid me full replacement cost in the marketplace. Originally got car on Craigslist, so i actually made money when the claim was done. 
(No, my rates didn't rise b/c Other Driver was cited.... Also helped i had witnesses who happened to be my pax)


----------



## Badger420 (May 28, 2019)

This may ,or may not play out.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> No more Taco Bell requests


You'll get plenty of those! :tongue smile:


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

51 trips food $500 with $200 plus in tips..how many miles thats only $10 a trip with big tips??explain only 20 hours but 5 days a week


----------



## Jim Swindon (Mar 2, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> 51 trips food $500 with $200 plus in tips..how many miles thats only $10 a trip with big tips??explain only 20 hours but 5 days a week


Exactly.....strange numbers....


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

not strange. but hard #s on that many stops.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> not strange. but hard #s on that many stops.


A lot of in and out of car when looking at both ends of transaction. Could be hard on the body.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i did 250 stops a week in an area of south philly. no parking and going 12 flights up.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Instacart food delivery service?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Uber is encouraging tips in their Eats app. I don't think they've ever done that for rideshare drivers.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> ... And risk being dropped by their insurance provider, face penalties, and expose themselves to civil lawsuits.
> 
> Just don't do it.


Agreed. Small reward for gargantuan risk.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Been thinking about doing delivery instead of X driving? Try and picture this: No more unaccompanied minors. No more car seats. No more false accusations. No more drunks. No more aux cord requests. No more Taco Bell requests. No more service animals. Just food, or packages.
> 
> Sounds amazing, right? But is it really all that great? Let's look a little deeper.
> 
> ...


Come on. You really needed to write a book? This is insane


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Delivery is great. You can fart in the car and there's no one there to take notice.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Is the risk negated by switching to delivery? Not really. Some of the risks are reduced. Some risks are eliminated, but they are replaced by other risks. Taking the humans out of your vehicle does eliminate that big red flag, for sure! But you are replacing that risk with different ones.
> 
> Going into a restaurant involves touching things that other people have touched. Knocking on someone's door and having a quick conversation involves risk. These risks can be lowered (mask, gloves), but they still exist.


! Important to remain vigilant


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

If there was money to be made Amazon wouldn't be out sourcing it. Drive for free to the restaraunt or business who needs you desperately . Without thinking drivers pick up for free Wait and wait for free for the order to be ready no matter how long it takes . Spend time finding a parking spot (ocassionaly at pick up) that is legal and hoof it to the entitled's estate. Hope your car is not broken into while you were absent. Uber gets 30% of the order with no risk thanks to the hard working naive drivers. I'm sure that the other services are making similar.. Delivery benefits everyone involved 'cept the driver unless there is a 20% tip graciously given to the driver.
I've had bigger days than this but few with 8 trips.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Nice writing @Mista T !
Delivery has been good since i started (pt) last week. 
Something different.
UberX 10 rides 1.75 tips avg about 1000 rides. 
Uber Eats 10 rides 9 tips avg after 40 deliveries.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Here's a fresh reason not to be delivering for chump change


----------



## mypersonalcourier (10 mo ago)

Looking for a courier company in Sydney? We are one of the top-rated delivery companies providing fast, reliable parcel delivery services. Book a courier now!


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

The same things can happen in delivery too


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> Delivery is great. You can fart in the car and there's no one there to take notice.


The best part about giving rides is farting and then acting as if your rider did it.


----------

